# Alice foaled SPECIAL filly! NEW Pix page 3!



## Dontworrybeappy (Jun 3, 2012)

She hasn't laid flat out in weeks, she won't move when I turn her out - she's rubbing her butt like crazy, and FOUR mares that were due after her have already foaled. Can she hold out much longer? Can I?

http://webcam.kpmcor...8080/multi.html


----------



## cassie (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm watching her for you Karen, hoping she foals soon for you... how is her udder looking... do you milk test?


----------



## cassie (Jun 3, 2012)

Alice is foaling!!!!


----------



## cassie (Jun 3, 2012)

Karen are you around? oh I see her! YAY! safe foaling everyone!!


----------



## cassie (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm thinking the same thing Diane, very exciting for them! look at those long white stockings on the back! hope it has the same on the front! is gorgeous either way! wonderful job Alice! and Karen


----------



## cassie (Jun 3, 2012)

not sure yet but I agree can't wait to see piccies! gorgeous little foal!!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh Congrats!


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jun 4, 2012)

Alice finally foaled! A filly worth waiting for! Just EXACTLY what I was hoping



for when I had Alice bred to Blue Eyes, owned by Retta Sampson ! Black SPLASH pinto, chance she'll roan out appy on top of that!



NO, she's NOT for sale!






Here's the link to her FB album - dry pictures in the morning!

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.4040281974395.2166653.1502187114&type=1&l=b82f5f3d98


----------



## Eagle (Jun 4, 2012)

WOW! Now that is just what I ordered



CONGRATULATIONS Karen.


----------



## cassie (Jun 4, 2012)

wow Karen, a very special little filly!! she is absoloutly gorgeous big congrats on her


----------



## Sandy B (Jun 4, 2012)

WOWZA!!! Can not wait to see dry pictures! Congrats!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 4, 2012)

OH BRILLIANT!!!

MANY CONGRATULATIONS!! Well done Alice and 'Blue eyes'!!



:ThumbUp



:ThumbUp


----------



## Bonny (Jun 4, 2012)

Awwwww! Love her!


----------



## andrea loves minis (Jun 4, 2012)

wow just stunning..any names picked out yet? Congrats



:yeah


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jun 4, 2012)

Congrats she is a beauty.


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow thats one very nice filly and super markings. I would love to order one of those toos


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jun 5, 2012)

There are a few dry photos up in her album (link above!) with more to come tomorrow when she's more unfolded!

Her name is Ali Rose... probably Blue Ali Rose for registration, since both parents have Blue in their names!


----------



## Wings (Jun 5, 2012)

Woah, what a fantastic filly





Think I need to show this to my girls and let them know what they need to give me!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 6, 2012)

wow she's a beauty congratulations


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 6, 2012)

Hows she doing - please can we have more pictures here?


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jun 7, 2012)

More pictures probably tomorrow! Today I was working tooo hard moving feed and cleaning things!


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jun 8, 2012)

and the link to the album:

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.4040281974395.2166653.1502187114&type=1&l=b82f5f3d98


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh what a gorgeous little girl - she's going to be a very smart little lady when she grows up, quite stunning!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh Dear she is ugly! Why don't you hide her here in Italy with me. ROFL Karen I bet you are still doing back flips every time you look at her





CONGRATULATIONS.


----------



## kay56649 (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow what a stunning filly!!! She is so unique and there just aren't enough words to say how beautiful she is!!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Wings (Jun 9, 2012)

Just beautiful



:wub I'm loving your album! The pics with the dog and with mum on the ground are fantastic.


----------

